# xrf results on catalytic converter



## Harshrao (Jun 27, 2020)

hi,
these are results of xrf on a medium size diesel cat,is it possilbe to have 3.17% of pd 
(i crushed the material and mixed it properly)


----------



## g_axelsson (Jun 27, 2020)

No, non-metals are missing. There are no oxygen, calcium or other non-metals used in the matrix included in the XRF. What you see is only metallic elements.

Göran


----------



## Harshrao (Aug 10, 2020)

what can be expect from 1kg of petrol cats?


----------



## snoman701 (Aug 10, 2020)

What you do is take that value, get a nickel sulfide/ICP assay done, and then do the same with multiple other cats.

You can create a curve fitting equation and then use further XRF measurements within this equation to determine approximate values.

Still going to be off, but it will get you in the ballpark.


----------

